# Fuentes de alimentación de las computadoras



## Loktar (Dic 25, 2006)

Una fuente de alimentación de las computadoras puede entregar hasta 15 amperios más o menos, pero al abrirla no se ve un transformador de dimensiones conformes a este amperaje. Cómo es que logra poder proveer tanta corriente?

Saludos.


----------



## Polet (Dic 26, 2006)

Hola Loktar la razon es porque las fuentes de las computadoras son fuentes conmutadas que obtienen mas rendimiento que un transformador simple.

Si quieres saber mas busca sobre fuentes conmutadas.


----------



## Loktar (Dic 27, 2006)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta Polet.


----------



## Loktar (Dic 30, 2006)

Otra cosa más. Yo necesito una fuente de tensión en mi taller para hacer pruebas de electrónica. Es recomendable usar una fuente de alimentación de computadora? Si es así, que precauciones tengo que tomar?

Saludos.


----------



## Apollo (Dic 31, 2006)

No es muy recomendable utilizar una fuente conmutada como fuente de laboratorio, ya que no están hechas para soportar cortos circuitos ni sobrecargas en la salida.

Siempre es mucho mejor utilizar una fuente "normal" para este trabajo.

Saludos al foro


----------

